# Spring auction in April.



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Hi Folks

Just a note about the spring auction, It is a members only to sell, you can join that night if you like. Buying is open to anyone ,
Great night to come if you have not been before.
This year it is also a plant and fish auction only, save up your equipment for the big november annual auction, that is an all day affair.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

more info pls...where... when....etc..


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Our Annual Spring Auction is Wednesday, April 13th at the Vancouver Public Aquarium, Marilyn Blusson Centre, side entrance. Just follow everybody else over the bridge in the Aquarium. You will see us just inside where you can sign in as a guest or member.


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

what time will this be or is it the whole day?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nephrus said:


> what time will this be or is it the whole day?


The auction begins at 7:30PM and will probably go to about 10:00PM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, we try to get it done sooner than that. I think at around 10 pm is when everything will be all packed up and all the last few people will be leaving then. Most of the crowd will be leaving before that.
________


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

so april 13th? is it free to walk in ?this sounds like a good day to stock up the tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, it is... if you are looking for plants and fish, this is the one to go to.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread gives you information on the meetings and icludes a picture of the rear of the aquarium building and walkway to the meeting rooms .
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/vancouver-aquatic-hobbyist-society-67/vahs-meetings-14318/


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

The annual VAHS spring auction is just a week away. April 13. Hope to see a lot of you there.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

id love to go but staying out in vancouver till 10pm is kinda late for me considering i would have to drive back to abbotsford after


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are african cichlids being auctioned? Might be worth checking out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are usually. I think Ioan from the island is coming. He is like one of the best African cichlid breeders around. Oh, fishbait or Wayne usually comes as well as Barry... Kodak or Clayton, and a few others usually shows up as well.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I understand that Charles is bringing Zebra Plecos


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

And Salmon, Whales and a few Great White Sharks too


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

No dont bring the zebra plecos!!!! I need there to be one or two around when i get to buying some


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, let me know what to bring for you... 2 more days


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait, no shrimps?!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Damm! Canucks or fish I`m having a really tough time deciding. Really wish the game was another night


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

so are there shrimps or not?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Where were the zebra plecos? I was waiting for them to be auctioned!


----------

